
Wireless drug-delivery microchips, more consistent than injections - kannankandappan
http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/18/mit-wireless-drug-delivery-microchips/
======
notm
I feel uneasy with body implanted microchips running proprietary software that
can be accessed wirelessly.

Am I the only one? Sure no, ask Karen Sandler.

Relevant: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFZGpES-St8>

